# onkyo AVX690



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Again chaps, I know you are all into your Av stuff, I have been to the stores, I looked at the ONKYOAVX690, does anyone have any views on this system please??
The other alternative was to buy a Sony STRDH820 reciever as I still have the satalite speakers from my dav 280, these speakers are 3ohms, but would only be using the system as a Av souround system for the TV and bluray use, whould this be still an ok system or would I be better to go for the ONKYO?? 
Many thanks
Grant:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo would be your better choice as the 3ohm speakers are going to cause damage to any other receiver you try to use them on. Onkyo makes a decent product and sound good for what you pay.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, then that is what I will go for then Tony, I do have a couple of other isuse, would you know if it possible to extend the infared eye somehow, in the position I have need to put the reciever It would be great if somehow I could put an additional infared eye or the Remote, I also have the same issue with my satalite sky reciever, jsut wondering if that is a reconized option?? please and thank you.
Grantlddude:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, there are what are called remote extender kits seen here


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks again Tony, and is there an IR extender socket on the ONKYO AVX690 to plug the extender into please Tony??


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

At some point you need to seriously consider upgrading your speakers. A typical rule of thumb is to spend twice as much on speakers as you do on the electronics to drive them. The speakers and the room where you listen to them have the biggest effect on the quality of what you hear. So long as you aren't turning up the volume so high that the sound gets distorted, any difference in sound due to differences in electronics is minimal.

If you haven't already done so, you should visit some of your local audio/video stores to listen to the different brands of speakers in your price range. Take some music with you that you're familiar with so you know what they should sound like. You'll be surprised at how different the different brands of speakers sound.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

selden said:


> At some point you need to seriously consider upgrading your speakers. A typical rule of thumb is to spend twice as much on speakers as you do on the electronics to drive them. The speakers and the room where you listen to them have the biggest effect on the quality of what you hear. So long as you aren't turning up the volume so high that the sound gets distorted, any difference in sound due to differences in electronics is minimal.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, you should visit some of your local audio/video stores to listen to the different brands of speakers in your price range. Take some music with you that you're familiar with so you know what they should sound like. You'll be surprised at how different the different brands of speakers sound.


Seldon. are you saying that the speakers you get with this system arnt worth getting, if so I may aswell buy the seperate reciever and buy seperate speakers mighten I, this system does come with the 5/1 speakers but in your opinion you feel I will want to upgrade the speakers then Seldon:???:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Grant said:


> thanks again Tony, and is there an IR extender socket on the ONKYO AVX690 to plug the extender into please Tony??


Some of the extenders dont need to plug in to the receiver you just place the receiver in a spot where you can see it when sitting and the transmitter near the receiver.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Remember that all-in-one packages usually are designed to provide a surround-sound experience at the least cost. They aren't designed to provide as good a sound experience as you can get if you can afford something of higher quality -- which will be more expensive. For many people, who are used to the horrible sound they get from the tiny speakers built into modern TVs, a prepackaged systems is a major step up. However, even more realistic sound is available if you're willing to spend somewhat more for better speakers and electronics than are included in prepackaged HTIB systems.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes,thank you seldon, I was aware, but as you say you have to make a start, which is why i started here in the first place asking, I wasnt sure whether to go for the onkyo avx690 complete, or maybe go for the sony strdh820 and a set of 5.1 speakers seperate, but Our budget at this time was around this figure of the onkyo and the sony with a set of tannoy sfx 5.1 so I suppose the difference is minimal isnt it?? and also the tannoy's were silver and we needed Black, but out of the choice of the sony/tannnoy or the onkyo is there much of a muchness do you think?? I appreciate it is personal choice isnt it?? or would you say otherwise?? thank you for your help ;-)


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd suggest going with the Onkyo package.

Edited to add: sorry, I did a typo and my post escaped before I finished.

One specific reason for choosing the Onkyo is that the receiver (TX NR509) includes room equalization software which the Sony receiver does not. The version that it has (Audyssey 2EQ) is limited, but it can do a reasonably good job of making the audio sound better than a system without it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, I wonder if you can help with this, we also had the idea of putting another HD TV in the kitchen(seperate room) but would liked to have been able to view the same as the room with the AV system in, so just a remote screen with the same picture as the AV room, is the only way of doing that would be by running a seperate HDMI cable to that position and plugging into the screen please?? or is there another way, maybe a coaxial or anything like that or wireless sender and reciever?? as you can tell I am a bit af a newbe to this advanced stuff!! but thank you for your patience,
Grant


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

selden said:


> I'd suggest going with the Onkyo package.
> 
> Edited to add: sorry, I did a typo and my post escaped before I finished.
> 
> One specific reason for choosing the Onkyo is that the receiver (TX NR509) includes room equalization software which the Sony receiver does not. The version that it has (Audyssey 2EQ) is limited, but it can do a reasonably good job of making the audio sound better than a system without it.


Thank you so much for your help, then that is what I sahll go for definatley, I did also post another question, I wonder if you could have a quick look at my post above, thank you Selden:T


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are several reasons why running HDMI to another TV might not work, and likely would be a source of ongoing problems.
1. HDMI cables longer than about 25 feet often introduce video dropout problems. Even so, you need to ensure that you get cables which are certified "high speed." HDMI repeaters can be used with longer cable runs, but they are quite expensive.
2. The Onkyo receiver has only 1 HDMI output. You would need to buy an external HDMI splitter. One of the problems they introduce is that the signal allowed through the splitter can only match the capabilities of the lesser quality display. This might or might not be a problem depending on the TVs you use.
3. An alternative is to connect the second TV's input to a set of standard analog video and audio outputs on the Onkyo. This also requires that all of the source devices be connected to the Onkyo receiver using standard analog video and audio connections in addition to their HDMI connections. No receivers are available which downconvert HDMI signals to analog video, although there are some external devices which can do this.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Selden thank you so much for your help today, The TV I was going to put into the kitchen will be an HD TV too, but I was only try to see the same picture as the AV room, for example if the wife was watching the satalite box on the AV room scree, and walked to the kitchen can we replicate that picture, can we not run a hdmi from the Samsung UE55d8000 TV from the back, does that have more than 1 hdmi out, i havnt actually rigged any of my stuff up yet as I am gathering it together, so it is all still packed,

Edited
Selden, have you had any expeirence of these>> they are saying they have an inline signal boosting chip>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.hdcable.co.uk/25m-hdmi-cable-activewire-high-speed-ethernet.html


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, TVs don't have HDMI outputs, only HDMI inputs. They need to be connected to signal sources, in this case the Onko AVR (audio/video receiver). The AVR has only one HDMI output, which can be connected only to a single TV. AVRs are available which have more than one HDMI output, but they are _much_ more expensive than your current budget. As a result, you'll need an HDMI splitter which will connect to the AVR's single HDMI output and provide two HDMI outputs -- one for each TV. Splitters typically cost about 60 US dollars. I'm not sure what that translates into for you.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok Seleden, but the only bit I am confused by id this bit that you typed>>>_"You would need to buy an external HDMI splitter. One of the problems they introduce is that the signal allowed through the splitter can only match the capabilities of the lesser quality display. This might or might not be a problem depending on the TVs you use."_
Do you mean If I put a splitter in it would give me less signal to the TV in the AV room and?or the remote screen?? also the link I included in the above post claims it has inline signal boosing chip?? any experience with this sort of thing before selden??
The Av room Tv would be the Samsung UE55d8000


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never actually used a splitter myself: I have two separate systems.

My understanding is that if you, for example, connect a 720p TV and a 1080p TV to the same splitter, it'll output 720p on both outputs. It's a digital device, so it's not like an analog splitter which reduces voltage levels. The features which the studios require in HDMI/HDCP in order to prevent you from recording of their high-definition signals have many annoying side-effects like this.

In your case, if both TVs are 1080p, I don't think this particular issue will be a problem.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never had any experience with "active cables" like the one you linked to. One concern is that if there are problems in the electronics, you have to replace the entire cable. That can be a problem in a long cable run, depending on how it's routed through walls, etc. Another is compatibility with future changes of signal standards (like 4K resolution). Again, you'd have to replace the entire cable to upgrade instead of replacing a small box.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

selden said:


> I've never had any experience with "active cables" like the one you linked to. One concern is that if there are problems in the electronics, you have to replace the entire cable. That can be a problem in a long cable run, depending on how it's routed through walls, etc. Another is compatibility with future changes of signal standards (like 4K resolution). Again, you'd have to replace the entire cable to upgrade instead of replacing a small box.


Ok, so in your understanding ( as i havnt bought the remote TV yet) that if I get another 108p screen its your understanding that the splitter should keep the signal at 108p? and if this is the case then maybe it would work with the chipped cable and a splitter Selden, but i suppose I need to find someone who has had the experiance of this, do you know anyone on this froum I could possible Pm to ask them their advice Selden as i know the wife will be dissapointed with me if she cannot contiue to watch her stuff while she is in the kitchen!!:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony has provided you with stellar advice which I agree with completely.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

It probably would be appropriate to post two separate questions, perhaps in the "Remotes/cables/accessories" forum, one asking about active HDMI cables and one asking about HDMI splitters.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, Thank you Tony, I am sorry for calling you Selden as JJ has just posted your real name, so all I can say Tony is thank you so much and i will do what you suggest but posting a couple of other threads with regards to the Linking the screens, and thank you again for your time with this matter,
All the best for now Tony and you JJ,
Grant ;-)


----------

